

What color is the dress – demographic collection - mruocco
http://digitalorchard.co/dress/survey.html

======
lettergram
I already proved it using computer vision that it's not black and blue :)

Stop this madness!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9117560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9117560)

~~~
cleverjake
[http://www.wired.com/2015/02/science-one-agrees-color-
dress/](http://www.wired.com/2015/02/science-one-agrees-color-dress/)

------
fallinghawks
I see light blue and gold.

